# Mozzarella freezing?



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

I'm planning on making quite a bit of mozzarella cheese; can I freeze it and if so, how long does it keep in freezer?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've frozen mine, I made sure I used a freezer bag. It was frozen up to maybe 5 months and it was fine. I used it all, it would probably be ok longer.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I stock pile bags of frozen, shredded Mozz all the time. Works beautifully.


----------

